# 55



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I bought her and her sister in may. They are the real mommas of martha and matilda as they laid tge eggs.
55 was in horrible shape when I got her, ratty feathers, a beat up look, totally overbred.

She finally has feathers all over, her back isn't bare and raw, and her eyes actually have a sparkle to them, and she runs to me when she sees me. I can't pick her up, but that's ok, she is learning to trust me.

I wish I had more before pics to show how bad she looked but I can't even find the two bad ones I do have. So here is just the after pics, she has a beautiful suede brown sheen to her feathers now and all new feathers, her neck has feathers now too as that was totally bare when I got her





































And why the name 55? Her leg band says 55, it was on her when I got her and I decided to keep that as her name. 
I am glad I bought her, $20 is better then a soup pot to me cause I am a sucker. Her breeder breeds show ameracaunas,and always wins at all the poultry shows he goes to and always has adult birds for sale in the sale barn.

She now lives a life of luxury and is very happy. Her eyes have a,sparkle to them now, they were flat when I got her and her sister. Her sister wasn't as beat up as her , and she too has a sparkle in her eyes too


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Awww, 55 is sweet. Mine was super sweet but didn't want to be touched. Imagine my surprise when she squatted for me once and I could pick her up. And one time in her 6 year life she jumped up on my chair.
After the first year, she laid one egg a year. I don't know why. It was a pretty blue. She died from Aspergillosis, which was in her lungs and heart.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Mine lays a blue egg too when she does lay. I think she is around 4 or older.i hope one day she will trust me enough to hold her


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

She is absolutely beautiful! You are a good hearted person to rescue her and get her back to health.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks, I'm just a sucker lol


----------

